# SX 40F - Impressive!



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I know lots of people use these and I've read a fair few posts about the SX 40 and fished with what I thought was one with limited success.

With a Christmas Gift certificate in hand I fronted up at the local tackle shop a few days ago to find that I didn't actually have a real one, in fact what I thought was one is pretty different. :?

I thought twice about getting a real one as they were $20 which is still a little steep for me, but since I had the gift certificate I thought what the hell.

Last evening I had a go with it at my new favourite spot and this little demon was in the water for less than 1 minute before it produced a nice 43 cm Flattie. It then accounted for 2 more of similar size, several other respectable hits and 2 tiny bream (Sorry Kraley no Pics). I can now see why it is mentioned so often as it certainly performed for me on its first hit out.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I've only used mine once whilst going for a leisurly paddle with my wife in water I thought did hold fish and to my suprise It was christened with a small flatty. I was pleasantly suprised at how well they swim and how easy it was to see when it collect a bit of weed.

Milt,


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Eric, after reading your post today I was inspired to go out and buy a SX40F. I got the gold one with black on top and silver belly. I'll post when it loses it's virginity.

*EDIT *- This was my first catch on the new SX40 - what a monster!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, I threw the box out but I seemed to remember it had the number 305 on it. It's red on the top and gold on the sides/bottom with black vertical stripes.

Ken I actually did take a picture of the 3 inch bream, and I was looking forward to posting it but our digital camera is not working well and the pic didn't come out. 

I'm off again tomorrow morning to give it another try so I'll let all know if it holds up to it's 2nd trip. If it does well the next thing I may get is a tackle back as I don't have one and don't really want to lose this.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya onemore, welcome to the converted mate. I love my SXs. 

A much cheaper alternative that has been working very well for me is the mini micro mullet by lively lures - in bleeding mullet colour.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

hairymick said:


> A much cheaper alternative that has been working very well for me is the mini micro mullet by lively lures - in bleeding mullet colour.


Thanks Mick,

I guess I know what shop I'll be in at lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried the kokoda sprogs? I bought some the other day after they were recommended to me as a cheaper option to the sx40's - they look near identical (except for treble quality) - I've only tried them once and had identical results to the sx 40 (caught nuthin :lol: ) - but at $6.00 I'm not quite as worried about getting them in close to snags - but is it false economy??? :?: .


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Mick,
What have you been catching on those? How do you work them for best results?

Thanks
Nic


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Nic,

Mate, I am a lazy bugger  I just drag em round on 6 pound fireline working the edges of banks and treelines & weed beds. Both fresh and salt.

I troll em real slow and they seem to go a little deeper than the SX 40s.

So far, they have out fished the SXs on average of about 4 to one every trip for about the last 7 or 8 trips.

Salt water species include, Lizards, grunter, bream & estuary cod and queensfish. Oh yeah, I also lost a few to very solid fish. I think they were either mangrove jack or king salmon.

Fresh water species Bass.

Give one a try mate. If you don't like it I will buy it off you.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Mick. I have one other micro mullet in the black with pink nose. Yet to get anything on it, but i'm not sure the colour is appropriate in these parts. I'm off to the new BCF in Noosa...right now!


----------



## Hobie-wan (Mar 10, 2006)

G'day guys, I just spent a few days on the western side of fraser island last week. Walking the flats and casting the mini micro in bleeding mullet and scored a trifecta nearly everyday (bream, flathead & whiting). Last day went for a quick flick before leaving and got a small whiting on the first cast & about the third turn of the handle. Best fish caught on it was the last one a 52cm flathead. Awesome little lure.


----------

